# Purebred Vs Rescue Cat Preference



## JustOneMore (May 4, 2012)

I saw another thread and thought what a great idea and I wanted to know what specifically people would choose. The question is what do you practice (poll) and what is your opinion of Purebred Cats Vs Rescue Cats (please state below). 

Rescue cats meaning a cat you rescued out of a difficult way of life. This could be a stray cat, a cat from a shelter, a cat that someone could no longer provide for (because you could better take care of it), etc. 


For the option of purebred cats bred responsibly that means that the breeder didn't breed for profit but for the benefit of the breed. Please do not mistaken this for a breeder who sales cats. Bred responsibly just means that the breeder DOES NOT make decisions for his/her cattery based off of how much money they can get for the cats but based off of how they can benefit the breed. 

I tried to provide all available options if anyone thinks there is an option I missed feel free to say so. 

Below tell us why you chose the option you did, opinions are appreciated.


----------



## Poetess (May 2, 2012)

I currently just have a rescued/adopted cat from the county humane society. Though were I too end up in a larger home, there's nothing to say I wouldn't get a pure bred at some point - I do like the characteristics personality-wise of Siamese. I imagine I'd always have more rescued than pure bred, though. I have always felt bad for those animals; so many that don't have a home and someone to love them.


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

I would only adopt rescue cats, but I don't begrudge other people choosing to buy a purebred.

_However_ (there's always a however)... In my heart, I do have a bit of a problem with the "fancy" breeds, like Persians. I feel that any animal bred for looks at the expense of the cat's health isn't something that should be supported. I for one would be very happy to see breeds like the horrible "munchkin" or "twistycat" die out completely.


----------



## spotty cats (Sep 23, 2011)

I actually found the other thread's poll easier to understand lol

I only have purebreds in the house at the moment, my breeding cats and show neuters. I won't be adopting a rescue cat anytime soon, nothing against them and had moggies in the past, I just love, love, love my chosen breed.



> Please do not mistaken this for a breeder who sales cats.


I'm not even sure what that means? Should it read ..a breeder who sells cats? All breeders sell cats/kittens.

And the first option translates to - I only buy purebreds from irresponsible/BYB's?


----------



## Poetess (May 2, 2012)

spotty cats said:


> I actually found the other thread's poll easier to understand lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I _think_ they are referring to breeders that do it to bring up happy, healthy cats of that breed and to keep the breed going *vs* people that are out for the money - kind of like puppy mills. I could be wrong, though.


----------



## BurmBlue (May 23, 2012)

Well im choosing Purebred this time.
But my last cat was a stray moggie which i had for 15+ years and she will forever be in my heart!


----------



## Victoriax (Feb 25, 2012)

I cannot choose any of the option's as all 4 of my cat's were adopted as kitten's but are not rescue cat's they were not at risk or anything & they are not a pedigree breed hhmmmmm

maybe there should be an option for domestic kitten's or something 

I am not against having a rescue cat it just happened that family member's cat's had kitten's & we adopted these apart from Meeca who we bought for £20 from a lady who's dsh girl had kitten's

one day I do hope to have the pleasure of owning a pedigree Oriental Havana x


----------



## Huge2 (Jan 28, 2008)

Why would anyone choose the first option? That is, why would anyone here admit to wanting to adopt a "pure" bred cat irresponsibly?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

The other poll makes more sense and covers the same issues.


----------

